# Sharif 1st Merit List



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.sharifmedicalcity.org/Me...S Local Pakistani/MBBS Local Pakistani 01.jpg

Check out the 1st merit of Sharif. Look at dat merit.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Nothing to be surprised at, every year many pvt colleges have THAT high starting merit but no one know where they ended


----------



## Galaxial (Jun 29, 2013)

Meki yusuf what exactly do you mean?


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

i don't find any reason why students with 89 aggregate would apply to sharif:?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Nothing to be surprised at, every year many pvt colleges have THAT high starting merit but no one know where they ended


And all the people with 85-83?


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

man I'm at merit number 241, Do I stand any chance?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

sami987 said:


> i don't find any reason why students with 89 aggregate would apply to sharif:?





they apply just for having a safe side because GOD forbid if they have to face any mishap so they have reserved seat.





Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Galaxial said:


> Meki yusuf what exactly do you mean?







i mean what exactly you understand 



Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

Neuroleptic said:


> man I'm at merit number 241, Do I stand any chance?


anybody ?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Neuroleptic said:


> anybody ?


Is your name in the bds list?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> And all the people with 85-83?





n0t all the people having agregate between 83-85 can afford private studies.
Moreover private colleges can never have such high merits its just a start you'll see drop in merits after govt list will display, private colleges call up students till feb or march due to vacant seats 





Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

I didn't apply for bds..


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Mekiyusuf said:


> n0t all the people having agregate between 83-85 can afford private studies.
> Moreover private colleges can never have such high merits its just a start you'll see drop in merits after govt list will display, private colleges call up students till feb or march due to vacant seats



I think you are being naive. Even people who can't afford it will borrow more money from someone/something and get their children that degree. Also why would someone buy a prospectus if the know cannot afford to have their children study there. Classes start in december so I don't think they can take anyone mid-course.

- - - Updated - - -



Neuroleptic said:


> I didn't apply for bds..


The list displays 53 names for local and 53 for foreign. You must not be looking at your merit number. Look at the very first column.


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

I was looking at the very first column, mine's on page 5. First column reads 241, my name's against that.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Neuroleptic said:


> I was looking at the very first column, mine's on page 5. First column reads 241, my name's against that.


There is no page 5. Place the link here.
Found it.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> I think you are being naive. Even people who can't afford it will borrow more money from someone/something and get their children that degree. Also why would someone buy a prospectus if the know cannot afford to have their children study there. Classes start in december so I don't think they can take anyone mid-course.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No, mekiyosuf isn't being naive. See it through a realistic view point. I have seen people above 80% agg, who did not afford to get in to any private medical college. And then repeating mcat and scoring 85% to get into govt. sector.
Plus, I've heard some bds classes in private med colleges are starting in jan-feb. And yes, 16th is the date. When Govt. merit lists will be displayed many students who have applied for cmh, sharif, shalamar, would leave their seats, and that's where the people with fairly good but lower agg will enter.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

FZZR said:


> No, mekiyosuf isn't being naive. See it through a realistic view point. I have seen people above 80% agg, who did not afford to get in to any private medical college. And then repeating mcat and scoring 85% to get into govt. sector.
> Plus, I've heard some bds classes in private med colleges are starting in jan-feb. And yes, 16th is the date. When Govt. merit lists will be displayed many students who have applied for cmh, sharif, shalamar, would leave their seats, and that's where the people with fairly good but lower agg will enter.


I see even people with 85 agg studying in pvt med clg. So many don't want to leave Lahore. And this whole can't afford thing is a thing of the past. Now everyone, anyone can study in a pvt med clg. Don't see that many people leaving. At the most i guess people at 200th number might get in. Boggles the mind to think that last year sharif closed at 77 something.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

I wish all rumour of increasing merit will prove wrong kekkeekek

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> I see even people with 85 agg studying in pvt med clg. So many don't want to leave Lahore. And this whole can't afford thing is a thing of the past. Now everyone, anyone can study in a pvt med clg. Don't see that many people leaving. At the most i guess people at 200th number might get in. Boggles the mind to think that last year sharif closed at 77 something.


I think staying in your own city and studying in a prvt med college, instead of staying in a hostel out of city in a govt med college, esp when you have a golden chance of getting in govt college, is something of the past.


----------



## mmaaz98 (Oct 29, 2013)

my number is 125 on their list...hope i will get easily


----------



## Trolluminati (Nov 12, 2013)

mmaaz98 said:


> my number is 125 on their list...hope i will get easily


You will easily. Mine's 200.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> I see even people with 85 agg studying in pvt med clg. So many don't want to leave Lahore. And this whole can't afford thing is a thing of the past. Now everyone, anyone can study in a pvt med clg. Don't see that many people leaving. At the most i guess people at 200th number might get in. Boggles the mind to think that last year sharif closed at 77 something.


i am not being naive. You are a beginner sir! 
This is Pakistan i have alot of examples of those who scored 83%+ but couldnot continue their medical studies due to high fees of pvt colleges.
be realistic yes people can afford private studies but mostly cannot and what do you think studying in pvt only cost 6 or 7 lac i.e college fee No transportation, books, maintainance, expenses on curricular activities also matter and if you are a hostelite than hostel dues, mess and every else other thing count

n yes there are some people who dont want to leave lahore and get them self enrolled in some pvt college but these examples are very few they are one in thousand.... People opt for colleges in far flung areas like bahawalpur they leave their homes parents siblings just because they cannot afford fees of pvt sector

last year a friend of mine scored 84.2% and we all were sure that she will get in mbbs but her hard luck invade and she didnt make it up for govt merit list, her parents couldnot afford private studies and thn she joined BS in biochem
adding one more example to it i have a senior friend she took mcat three times and finally at her third try she ended up having admission in govt college and you cannot imagine how difficult it is to repeat a class...

Ad yes i have couple of fellows studying with me having agregate between 82-84...they are exceptional cases not every one do so


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

sami987 said:


> i don't find any reason why students with 89 aggregate would apply to sharif:?


lol..they're just too concerned about their 'back up plans'.

- - - Updated - - -



sami987 said:


> i don't find any reason why students with 89 aggregate would apply to sharif:?


lol..they're just too concerned about their 'back up plans'.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

FZZR said:


> I think staying in your own city and studying in a prvt med college, instead of staying in a hostel out of city in a govt med college, esp when you have a golden chance of getting in govt college, is something of the past.


Nope, it's not a thing of the past. It's happening more and more now. Familiarise yourself with the current trends. People are more worried about their children now.Not every public med clg is good. They are all cheap, but not every is good.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

If the gov merit closes at 86% as they say it will, then 85-80 of this list are obviously going for private.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Mekiyusuf said:


> i am not being naive. You are a beginner sir!
> This is Pakistan i have alot of examples of those who scored 83%+ but couldnot continue their medical studies due to high fees of pvt colleges.
> be realistic yes people can afford private studies but mostly cannot and what do you think studying in pvt only cost 6 or 7 lac i.e college fee No transportation, books, maintainance, expenses on curricular activities also matter and if you are a hostelite than hostel dues, mess and every else other thing count
> 
> ...


Your circle of friends does not dictate the entire demographic trends of Punjab. You are judging a complex situation based on your personal experience.No need to buy a 4000 prospectus if you can't you can't enroll your children there. Like I have said before people can easily borrow money from there family. Hostels are incredibly cheap, just about 7000 per week for a few or like a lakh a year. Besides when you remain in Lahore the hostel charges don't apply.
People are now spending more on education than weddings. Common sense has at last permeated through the thick skulls of the masses.
Oh, I'm a beginner? How old are you? According to the forum I am a veteran whereas you are a regular. I demand respect from you.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Nope, it's not a thing of the past. It's happening more and more now. Familiarise yourself with the current trends. People are more worried about their children now.Not every public med clg is good. They are all cheap, but not every is good.


True. First parents weren't that worried to send their children to far off places, but nowadays they are a lot more hesitant. Although people don't pass RMC and that college in Faisalabad and Sahiwal.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Your circle of friends does not dictate the entire demographic trends of Punjab. You are judging a complex situation based on your personal experience.No need to buy a 4000 prospectus if you can't you can't enroll your children there. Like I have said before people can easily borrow money from there family. Hostels are incredibly cheap, just about 7000 per week for a few or like a lakh a year. Besides when you remain in Lahore the hostel charges don't apply.
> People are now spending more on education than weddings. Common sense has at last permeated through the thick skulls of the masses.
> Oh, I'm a beginner? How old are you? According to the forum I am a veteran whereas you are a regular. I demand respect from you.



This forum cannot judge the seniority of 0ne Mr.

Its not that easy to ask for help from one's relatives when it comes to such huge amount of fee which you have to pay every year. You ll get to know about everything once you enter in the field I.A.


Its not about my social circle, i have seen people submitting their forms in pvt colleges just on the hope that ll get scholarships or financial assistance and if they cant get that they have to get back, there are alot cases and examples in this regard. Talk practically 


Sent from my Lumia 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Mekiyusuf said:


> This forum cannot judge the seniority of 0ne Mr.
> Its not that easy to ask for help from one's relatives when it comes to such huge amount of fee which you have to pay every year. You ll get to know about everything once you enter in the field I.A.
> Its not about my social circle, i have seen people submitting their forms in pvt colleges just on the hope that ll get scholarships or financial assistance and if they cant get that they have to get back, there are alot cases and examples in this regard. Talk practically


Yeah exactly, so why did you call me a beginner when you know nothing about me?
It is about your social circle. Every story you told was about someone you knew personally. Everyone know pvt med clgs don't give scholarships. Some do but only about 1-2 lakhs. 
Which field are you talking about?
There is always one rich relative who helps everyone out.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Nope, it's not a thing of the past. It's happening more and more now. Familiarise yourself with the current trends. People are more worried about their children now.Not every public med clg is good. They are all cheap, but not every is good.


Yeah I know that. But it goes for the pvt sector too. Not every private college is good. And still there are some who prefer govt over private no matter what. Trends take time to change. It is happening from years now that people are sending their children to far off places to study meds. If a person has scored enough and is worth an admission in govt college, then WHY private?

- - - Updated - - -

That *worrying trend is long gone I think.. People have now become enough conscious about their child's education. And that is a step forward to erase the old concepts.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> Yeah exactly, so why did you call me a beginner when you know nothing about me?
> It is about your social circle. Every story you told was about someone you knew personally. Everyone know pvt med clgs don't give scholarships. Some do but only about 1-2 lakhs.
> Which field are you talking about?
> There is always one rich relative who helps everyone out.


every family doesnot have that rich relative
yeah not every college give but they apply in those colleges who give assistance like shalamar, fmh, cpmc, akhter saeed
and i called you beginner in the medical society

- - - Updated - - -



FZZR said:


> Yeah I know that. But it goes for the pvt sector too. Not every private college is good. And still there are some who prefer govt over private no matter what. Trends take time to change. It is happening from years now that people are sending their children to far off places to study meds. If a person has scored enough and is worth an admission in govt college, then WHY private?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> That *worrying trend is long gone I think.. People have now become enough conscious about their child's education. And that is a step forward to erase the old concepts.


exactly thats the point
i appreciate:thumbsup:
People are getting broad minded and they allow their children to get enrolled in govt colleges of far off places because it ll take time to let people believe the standards of pvt colleges


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Mekiyusuf said:


> every family doesnot have that rich relative
> yeah not every college give but they apply in those colleges who give assistance like shalamar, fmh, cpmc, akhter saeed
> and i called you beginner in the medical society
> exactly thats the point
> ...


How come I'm a beginner in med society whereas you're a pro? I hear only shalamar gives scholarship and that too only1-2 lakhs.
They actually used to send them out of Lahore but aren't as comfortable with it now as they were before.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

Mekiyusuf said:


> every family doesnot have that rich relative
> yeah not every college give but they apply in those colleges who give assistance like shalamar, fmh, cpmc, akhter saeed
> and i called you beginner in the medical society
> 
> ...


yes and also if a college is asking for a much lower fee as compared to the one is lacs, then there doesn't stand a chance of going towards the one where you have to pay lacs. Nobody would do that :shocked:

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> How come I'm a beginner in med society whereas you're a pro? I hear only shalamar gives scholarship and that too only1-2 lakhs.
> They actually used to send them out of Lahore but aren't as comfortable with it now as they were before.


They *are* more comfortable now Sonnen.  You're not getting us. Let's just have our own opinions.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

FZZR said:


> yes and also if a college is asking for a much lower fee as compared to the one is lacs, then there doesn't stand a chance of going towards the one where you have to pay lacs. Nobody would do that :shocked:
> 
> -
> They *are* more comfortable now Sonnen.  You're not getting us. Let's just have our own opinions.


So many people do that.
If someone with an 85% merit studies in a pvt med clg in Lahore, doesn't that prove me right?


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

No. Because there are exceptions now and then.  
The thing is about..the overall view.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

FZZR said:


> No. Because there are exceptions now and then.
> The thing is about..the overall view.


But if there are many with 85 studying in many pvt med clgs, again doesn't that prove me eight?


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> But if there are many with 85 studying in many pvt med clgs, again doesn't that prove me eight?


No. Again because it is about the overall view of parents. It's about the view of the majority, friend.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

FZZR said:


> No. Again because it is about the overall view of parents. It's about the view of the majority, friend.


Do you have stats of the no.of people with 85% agg who leave their city for a govt med clg?


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Do you have stats of the no.of people with 85% agg who leave their city for a govt med clg?


I have a very surprising example about my friend who has 85% agg. And I don't need to have any stats. Because you may agree or not, it is the truth. Isn't it a good thing btw? Enough of being afraid, don't you think?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

FZZR said:


> I have a very surprising example about my friend who has 85% agg. And I don't need to have any stats. Because you may agree or not, it is the truth. Isn't it a good thing btw? Enough of being afraid, don't you think?


Without those stats, neither of us can be proven right or wrong.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Without those stats, neither of us can be proven right or wrong.


What's up with the stats? 
And who's trying to be proved right?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

FZZR said:


> What's up with the stats?
> And who's trying to be proved right?


I am trying to prove both of you wrong.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> I am trying to prove both of you wrong.


Oh I see..


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> How come I'm a beginner in med society whereas you're a pro? I hear only shalamar gives scholarship and that too only1-2 lakhs.
> They actually used to send them out of Lahore but aren't as comfortable with it now as they were before.


Oh GOD...!! Just tell me are you a medical student..?
if not thn surely you are a beginner in medical society just not limitize yourself to this forum... Medical is a vast vast subject... I am talking practically
yes fmh give assistance on financial basis cpmc too and akhter saeed also offer fee waiver to high merit owing students

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> But if there are many with 85 studying in many pvt med clgs, again doesn't that prove me eight?


There can never ever be many with agregate having 85% and studying in pvt colleges.
last year merit was 84.something and a year before that it was 82.something so how can MANY people can study like you are saying? As i mentioned earlier yes they are few exceptions for sure but not the whole flux do so

Moreover i cannot predict anything about this year's merit because last year's uhs fluctuating merit proved many hopes and expectations wrong


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Oh GOD...!! Just tell me are you a medical student..?
> if not thn surely you are a beginner in medical society just not limitize yourself to this forum... Medical is a vast vast subject... I am talking practically
> yes fmh give assistance on financial basis cpmc too and akhter saeed also offer fee waiver to high merit owing students
> 
> ...


You talk like as if you are a 30 year old doctor or something.
Like I said, without the stats, neither you nor I am wrong or right.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> You talk like as if you are a 30 year old doctor or something.
> Like I said, without the stats, neither you nor I am wrong or right.


Ok i am not even mbbs graduate now but Being in or not makes difference. You ll get to know when you are in :thumbsup: I.A.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Ok i am not even mbbs graduate now but Being in or not makes difference. You ll get to know when you are in :thumbsup: I.A.


About what we are discussing right now, you and I are on equal pegging.


----------



## abdul2012 (Jul 22, 2012)

you are in for sure .cheer up.


----------



## Butt2014 (Oct 14, 2013)

what was the closing merit of Sharif last year?


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

they say it was 77 point something...


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

What questions are asked in Sharif medical college interview??


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

nothing so special they just told me about the fee and asked whether i want hostel or not.


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

sami987 said:


> nothing so special they just told me about the fee and asked whether i want hostel or not.


and did they ask about documents too?? so are you going for this medical college?


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

yeah you actualy have to take your original docs with you..a man there verifies them..no i'm not going there since i applied on a local seat and they have put me on foreign list.


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

sami987 said:


> yeah you actualy have to take your original docs with you..a man there verifies them..no i'm not going there since i applied on a local seat and they have put me on foreign list.


hmm.. so where are you going then?


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

lets see waiting for shalamar list on 18


----------



## Barbie (Nov 12, 2013)

My merit number for mbbs is near 250 do i have chance


----------



## Mehar-un-Nisa (Nov 4, 2013)

I have my name on the foreign national seat.... really confused wht to do now..... gt my name in rashid latif med clg also


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

Any ideas when the second list might come out?


----------



## abdul2012 (Jul 22, 2012)

Neuroleptic said:


> Any ideas when the second list might come out?


all the lists are out.


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

I mean when they'd tell you how many of the folks in the list have dropped out?

- - - Updated - - -

I mean updated list, so we'd know who's dropped out


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Seems like Sharif's first merit list has closed at around 82.8% for MBBS. But, usually in Sharif there are plenty of drop outs considering many people will prefer CMH/Shalamar over it so, anyone with 78-79%+ shouldn't loose hope.

Sharif Medical City


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

No I don't think many people will leave Sharif. And they might leave Shalamar as well so you cannot be certain about anything.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

What merit is going now in sharif

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

sharifs merit is gonna drop to 76%. trust me. im friends with the deans son..... hes going to shareef too


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

danger boy said:


> sharifs merit is gonna drop to 76%. trust me. im friends with the deans son..... hes going to shareef too


This is authentic news confrim 100%


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

danger boy said:


> sharifs merit is gonna drop to 76%. trust me. im friends with the deans son..... hes going to shareef too


Wowwwww good and whats fee

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

danger boy said:


> sharifs merit is gonna drop to 76%. trust me. im friends with the deans son..... hes going to shareef too



Lol, you are trying to impersonate someone here, aren't you?


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

it is authentic man. my friend mailed me the first merit list before it even came out......i asked the dean myself. he was pretty confident when he said it..


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

danger boy said:


> it is authentic man. my friend mailed me the first merit list before it even came out......i asked the dean myself. he was pretty confident when he said it..


Too obvious...too much..,
Hold it back a lil,

And let the trollin ooz slow...

Watch how the pro does it...
Teach the lad sonnen


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Too obvious...too much..,
> Hold it back a lil,
> 
> And let the trollin ooz slow...
> ...


Sir, sorry, am not getting what you meaning. Am 100% serious poster. What you mean?


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

LMFAO!!!


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

Does getting an interview call mean that you're 100% in Sharif Medical College? I'm on the merit list for foreign nationals and they called me for an interview in Lahore but I live in the States. I can't just spontaneously buy a plane ticket for an interview.


----------

